# Wie Hartmais kochen??



## Wisawivompfeidnwilli (21. August 2004)

Servus,
Ich habe mehrere Fragen was das Kochen von Hartmais betrifft:
- Wie lange lasst ihr den Mais vorher im Wasser quellen?
- Wie lange kocht ihr den Mais?
- Wie lange lasst ihr den gekochten Mais im Wasser noch stehen?
- Verwendet ihr beim Kochen irgendwelche Zusatzstoffen um den Geschmack zu verbessern, oder reicht der Eigengeschmack des Maises.
- Nach dem Kochen bildet sich bei mir immer eine weiße Haut, wahrscheinlich sind das Gärprozesse?!? und der Mais beginnt süßlich zu riechen. Mögen Karpfen diesen Geruch? weil ich habe immer gemeint, dass das schon schimmel ist. :v  :v 

Genügt es eigentlich den Hartmais nur in  Wasser quellen zu lassen, oder ist Kochen Pflicht? Durch das Quellen geht ja wie der Name schon sagt, der Mais auch auf, was bringt das Kochen dann zusätzlich??


----------



## MrTom (21. August 2004)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ich mache einfach einen Eimer mit Hartmais etwa 1/2 bis 3/4voll und übergiese das ganze mit kochendem Wasser, später eventuell Wasser nachgiesen. Das ganze dann ein paar Stunden stehenlassen. Kochen ist keine Pflicht, denn ich will ja keinen weichen Mais sondern nur das der Quellprozess im Eimer und nicht im Karpfen stattfindet. Mit den Zusatzstoffen hab ich auch schon einiges probiert und es wieder gelassen, hab ganz einfach kein Unterschied festgestellt.


----------



## wörni (21. August 2004)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ich lass den Mais (Weizen/Hanf) immer über Nacht (ca.8-10 Std reichen) in GENÜGEND Wasser quellen. 

Am nächsten Tag koche ich ich die ganze Geschichte 5 Minuten auf. Manchmal schütte ich etwas Vanillezucker dazu. Man kann natürlich auch andere Aromen verwenden, aber ich glaube, in erster Linie kommt es darauf gar nicht so an.
Da ich diese Mais/Hanf/Weizen Mischung mit Partikelfutter (Semmelbrösel oder ähnlichem) mische und zum Anfüttern verwende, kommen die Fische auch ohne zusätzlichen Lockstoff an die Angelstelle.

Wobei der Hakenköder durchaus anderer Art oder gedippt sein kann.

Ich verwende den Mais direkt am gleichen Tag, und somit kann er nicht gären oder schimmeln. Obwohl ich auch schon gehört habe, dass leicht angegorener Mais ziemlich fängig sein soll.

Ich koche meinen Mais mittlerweilen doch wieder. Habe eine Zeitlang (Faulheit) nur gequollenen (8-10Std.) Mais benutzt, der war aber innen immer noch hart.

Außerdem glaube ich, dass er dadurch aromatischer wird und die Duftstoffe besser abgibt. Kann aber auch Einbildung sein.

Und, dass kochen soll die Keimfähigkeit des Saatgutes abtöten. Habe ich zumindestens gehört


----------



## Klausi2000 (21. August 2004)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ich lasse den Mais einfach einmal in der Futtemühle kurz schroten, damit das Korn gebrochen wird, lasse quellen (über Nacht), dann kurz überbrühen und nochmal 1-2 Stunden stehen lassen und gut ... 

Klausi


----------



## bernd noack (21. August 2004)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

mais abends in thermosflasche ca.halbvoll geben mit kochenden wasser fuellen- den verschluss nur lose auflegen-sonst platzt die flasche-am naechsten morgen ist der mais ideal zum angeln zuckerzusatz ist nicht verkehrt 

#h


----------



## hansteiny (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

servus,
hartmais muss nicht unbedingt gekocht werden(er geht nicht,wie viele glauben im karpfenbauch auf).ich koche ihn einfach eine halbe stunde,und lasse ihn dann kalt werden,fertig.#h


----------



## Winne (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



hansteiny schrieb:


> servus,
> hartmais muss nicht unbedingt gekocht werden(er geht nicht,wie viele glauben im karpfenbauch auf)...
> 
> hi,
> ...


----------



## Pilkman (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



Winne schrieb:


> ... hi,
> ich hoffe mal, daß dieser Empfehlung keiner folgt!
> Außer man will die Carps mit dem Kescher einsammeln.
> Daß Hartmais aufquillt weiß man doch! ...



Hi Winne,

tut mir leid, wenn ich widersprechen muss, aber das mit dem ungequollenen Partikeln und den platzenden Karpfen ist leider ein absolut hartnäckiges Ammenmärchen, das sich wohl irgendwann mal jemand ausgedacht hat, als er dem Mais beim Quellen zugeschaut hat.

Inbesondere Mais sollte einzig und allein aus dem Grund quellen und kurz aufgekocht werden, damit er attraktiver und leichter verwertbar ist - ungequollener Hartmais kann in dieser Hinsicht ja nicht punkten, ist aber trotzdem absolut unschädlich.


----------



## Ronen (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ich koche meinen Mais  im Wasser mit Flavour bis die ersten Körner beginnen aufzuplatzen! Diese Faustregel lässt sich leicht merken und die Körner sind dann m.E. genau richtig. Nicht zu fest und nicht zu weich! 

Da ich ( und die Graser wohl auch  )  es gern habe wenn die Flüssigkeit etwas geliert gebe ich beim erkalten noch ( je nach Menge ) ein paar gehäufte Esslöffel Vanillesaucenpulver dazu bis die gewünschte Konsistenz erreicht ist! 

Gruss Ronen


----------



## OnTheMove (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Mal so als kleine Frage neben bei, ein Bauhaus bei uns hier hat eine 50 / 50 mischung Weizen und und sehr grob geschroteten (Teilweise noch ganze körner, meist nur halbiert) Mais. Ich dachte das das doch eine Klasse (und nicht grade Teuere 25kg 9 euro) mischung zum anfütern währe.

Könnte ich diese Mischung auch einfach nur über Nacht & Arbeitstag ca. 14 h quellen lassen?

und wie viel sollte man grob füttern. (ich will nicht übertreiben). Ich glaube dazu muss ich noch sagen das wir einen sehr guten Rotaugen und Bresen besatz haben, die sehr schnell am platz sind.

grüße Markus


----------



## schuppe 88 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

@ pilkman

DA MUSS ICH DIR LEIDEr WIEDERSPRECHEN!!!!! du magst zwar recht haben, das die karpfen nicht platzen aber nicht geweichter mais wirkt sich auf das fressverhalten und die futteraufnahme der fische DEUTLICH aus. dazu kommt noch das gekochter mais schneller zerfällt und auch nach einigen stunden von kleinsten weisfischen aufgenommern werden kann, was dem gewässer zugute kommt. in kleinen gewässern kann es sonst schnell zur übersäuerung kommen und damit langfristig zum zerstören des sees. ihr müsst bedenken, das die karpfen auch manche futterplätze verschmähen egal wieviel kilo mais da auch liegen und dieser mais muss für das gewässer verkraftbar sein!!!! ICH WEISE DEUTLICH DARAUF HIN, DAS ICH SELBER KARPFENANGLER BIN UND REGELMÄ?IG VIEL FÜTTER UND SOMIT KEIN GEGNER VOM FÜTTER BIN!!!!!!!!!!! aber es ist TATSACHE


----------



## The-Carphunter (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hallo...
 Ich bin mit meinem gekochtem Mais erst immer dann zufrieden, wenn das Wasser im Topf nach einer knappen halben Stunde leicht milchig, schleimig ist. Das ganze fühlt sich dann im leicht abgekühlten Zustand schön "weich" an und die Körner haben eine Konsistenz, dass man sie fast auf den Haken aufpieksen könnte. Mir gefällt er jedenfalls so ganz gut; und fängt.  Von nur angequollenem Mais bin ich zwar nicht so überzeugt aber was solls! Man sollte von seinem Köder überzeugt sein; manchmal soll ja schon der Glaube allein die Fische in den Kescher bringen...|rolleyes 
Brassen ist nur angequollener Mais ziemlich Wurscht, die werden ehh an allem und ständig knabbern, was in ihr Maul passen würde. Sie sind halt wahre Staubsauger^^
Ich habe mal in einer Zeitschrift gelesen, dass Brassen bei einem Optimum im Sommer bis zu 10% ihres eigenen Körpergewichtes an Masse fressen können, wenn sie sich ersteinmal auf einen deftigen Futterplatz eingestellt haben.

Die Mischung 50/50 Mais´/Weizen wird bei einer Quelldauer von 14h schon funzen. Am besten wäre noch, wenn man für den Quellvorgang eine alte Kühlbox umfunktionieren könnte. D.h. Mais und heißes Wasser rein -> "Wärmebox" und der Mais ist morgens Ideal; gleiches Prinzig wie bei einer Thermosflasche 

Fütterungsmenge: uiii, schwierige Frage. Auf einer Sandbank eines größeren Gewässers ist per Boot auf einer Länge von 20m mal schnell ein ganzer 10l Eimer abgekippt. Würde man die Futterschleuder nehmen, hörte man schon nach einem Kilogramm auf, weil es einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht... 
Die Rotaugen würden den Weizen und die Brassen den Maisschrot wegschnabulieren; der Rest bleibt dann für die Carps über. Ohne vorheriges Vorfüttern (wäre vllt. fatal (?)) kann man großflächig schnell mal 3kg verteilen und nach ein par Stunden bzw. Abends noch eine Handvoll Boilies hinterherwerfen, damit wirklich noch etwas für die Karpfen übrig ist. Eine Futterschaufel leistet hier tolle Dienste. Wenn man weiter schaufeln will, sollte man vorher die Partikel in einen gzt bindenden Grundmix einbauen.  Aber dann müsste man sicherlich nochmerh schaufeln, weil dann noch mehr Weißfisch am Platz wäre...

Mal sehen, was die anderen dazu sagen...

Mfg. Denny#h


----------



## OnTheMove (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

schon mal dange für den Tip

der Platz an den ich anfüttern will ist ca. 10-15m vom Ufer entfernt, nahe eines Seerosen Feldes. Ich selbst sitze aber der anderen Seite des Sees und werf einfach rüber. Als köder wollte ich frolic nehmen. Oder endlich mal ein Paar kugeln kaufen. Hab halt noch keine ahnung welche kugeln wirklich geh, da es bei uns fast keine Karpfenangler gibt. Dem entsprechend simpel kann noch einiges ausfallen. Hoffe ich.


----------



## Pilkman (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Moin!



schuppe 88 schrieb:


> ... dazu kommt noch das gekochter mais schneller zerfällt und auch nach einigen stunden von kleinsten weisfischen aufgenommern werden kann, was dem gewässer zugute kommt. in kleinen gewässern kann es sonst schnell zur übersäuerung kommen und damit langfristig zum zerstören des sees. ...



Na, ich glaub, da werden einige Sache ziemlich durcheinander geschmissen. Wer meint, dass die Massen, die gefüttert werden, sozusagen aus dem Gewässer entfernt sind, wenn sie gefressen wurden, liegt leider falsch. 
Der übermäßige Eintrag von Futter kann so oder so belastend sein, denn was gefressen wird, kommt auch nach recht kurzer Zeit auch wieder aus dem Fisch heraus. Und die Stoffwechselendprodukte belasten dann das Gewässer genauso.



schuppe 88 schrieb:


> ... ihr müsst bedenken, das die karpfen auch manche futterplätze verschmähen egal wieviel kilo mais da auch liegen und dieser mais muss für das gewässer verkraftbar sein!!!! ICH WEISE DEUTLICH DARAUF HIN, DAS ICH SELBER KARPFENANGLER BIN UND REGELMÄ?IG VIEL FÜTTER UND SOMIT KEIN GEGNER VOM FÜTTER BIN!!!!!!!!!!! aber es ist TATSACHE



Hallo bekennender Vielfütterer: Oben genannten Absatz nochmal lesen...


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Heute wieder Mächenstunde?
 Erst soll der böse Hartmais Schuld am Bauchweh der Fischlein sein, und dann soll gekochter Mais schneller zerfallen. Das Ding könnte von einem Vertreter für Maiskochtöpfe kommen. Es sei denn der Mais wurde schon vorher zu Brei verkocht........................
Ne ne der gekochte Mais hat wirklich nur den Attraktivvorteil.
Ansonsten 3mal raten womit hier in den Karpfenaufzuchtgewässern tonnenweise über Jahrzehnte kontrolliert gefuttert wurde.


----------



## Megarun (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



> Ansonsten 3mal raten womit hier in den Karpfenaufzuchtgewässern tonnenweise über Jahrzehnte kontrolliert gefuttert wurde.



Unser Vereinslieferant für Satzkarpfen füttert *nur* mit rohem Weizen. Und das zentnerweise.

Gruß...


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Richtig! Neben Mais wurde auch Weizen gefuttert. Jenachdem was gerade vorrätig war.So ein Futterkahn bunckerte so um die 10zt , aufgeteilt auf 3 "Laderäume". Die Futterstellen waren immer die gleichen. Aber vor dem Futtern wurde die Stelle (der Boden) mit so einem Zwischending aus Harke un Kescher überprüft. So sollte eine Überfütterung vermieden werden.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Nun fügen wir ma die Aussagen meiner vorredner geordnet und sinnvoll zur sache.

Also zum Maiskoch meistens wird der Hartmais 24h in einem Behälter mit Wasser quellen gelassen und den nächsten Tag dann noch ma ne Halbe stunde gekocht, was ich persözhnlich auch mache.

Nun zur frage gekocht oder niocht.
Dies ist auch wieder ein Thema wobei sich die leute ihr mäuler gegenseitig zerreißen. Also erwiesen ist das gekochter mais auf jeden Fall atraktiver ist als roher was man in jedem guten Bio buch nachlesen kann ich sag nur Diffusion. 

Nun zum ungekochten Mais.
es stimmt das der mias im Karpfen aufquillt aber desshlab platzt er nicht gleich. Wobei der nachteil an nicht gekochte Mais darin liegt das sich das fressverhalten ändert und der Karpfen weniger frisst is ja ein reiner Balaststoff und somit wahrscheinlich wesentlich seltener zur Futterstelle zurück kommt. Dieses ändern des Fress verhatens machten sich auch de Fischzüchter zu nutze da dann bei wenigr Futtereinsatz die Fische genau so gut abwachsen als wenn die Partikel gequollen werden.
Also das Fazit daraus wenn du die fische nicht alt zu sättigen willst koche ihn diesen Mais finden die Fische auch schneller und als letzter tip nach dem kochen lass den Mais ruhig ma so drei, vier Tage stehen dann fängt er an zu gähren was gerade in überfischten gewässern ein wahrer magnet ist.

Nun ist hoffentlich ende mit der märchenstunde und es wird wieder produktiv.

mit nicht alt zu freundlichen Grüßen Bomber-Pilot1989

und hört mit den ammenmärchen auf


----------



## schuby (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hallo.

Mal ne Frage zum Hartmais.

Wie lange laßt ihr den Hartmais stehen, wenn ihr das Kochende Wasser drüber habt????


----------



## Erdwurm (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ich mache meinen mais mit milchpulver! milchpulver in nen eimer bis der boden ca 0,5cm bedeockt is dann mais aufuellen bis eime r3/4 voll.dann mit kochendem wasser aufgiessen und so 2-3 tage stehen lassen (manchmal auch mit kochendem wasser anchgiessen)! naj diesen 3 tagen den mais mit dem milchpulver wasser 30 min kochen und dann wieder 2 tage stehenlassen dadurch bildet sich am boden des eimers ein milchpulverschleim der macht ne schone zusaetzlich wolke am futterplatz und riecht sehr schoen suess!


----------



## Ronen (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



> Wie lange laßt ihr den Hartmais stehen, wenn ihr das Kochende Wasser drüber habt????



|kopfkrat... ich würd mal sagen bis zum angeln?!?!?!?!


----------



## Schildifreak (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Lassen den Mais auch manche von euch den Mais fermentieren.
(2-3 Tage nach dem Kochen stehen lassen bis er beginnt säuerlich zu riechen).Hab schon oft gehört(von Matze Koch),dass das sehr gut sein soll.


----------



## bennie (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

mein mais macht das unausweichlich wenn ich ihn vorher ansetze und dann länger angeln gehe


----------



## Ronen (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



> 2-3 Tage nach dem Kochen stehen lassen bis er beginnt säuerlich zu riechen



kühl gelagert ist es auch im gekochten Zustand kein Problem den Mais über nen Zeitraum von mehr als einer Woche auzubewahren und dennoch mit "frischem" Mais zu angeln. Vorraussetzung dafür ist, dass er komplett mit Flüssigkeit bedeckt und wie bereits erwähnt, kühl gelagert wird!

Fermentierung hin und her..... bis zu nem gewissen Punkt ok! Ich finds nur immer komisch, wenn die Leute Vanillezucker oder anderes süssliches Flavour hinzugeben und dann den Mais sauer werden lassen ! 

Ich habs auch probiert mit "reiferem" Mais zu fischen und konnte im Vergleich zum frisch gekochtem Mais keinen Unterschied feststellen!

Probieren geht über studieren.... nur würde ich es mit der fermentierung nicht übertreiben zum WOhle des Fisches und auch um sich den Würgereiz beim füttern zu ersparen !


Gruss Ronen


----------



## schuby (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hi.

Wieviel Stunden lasst ihr denn den Hartmais im Wasser?
Reichen 6 Stunden??
Mache das zum ersten mal deshalb frage ich.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Ronen (31. August 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Also... ganz simpel. 

Mais ins wasser, rauf aufn herd, Flavour beimischen ( bsp. Vanillesauchenpulver, Zimt, Knobi...usw..usw..) ...und kochen lassen bis die ersten Körner aufplatzen. Dann runter vom Herd, abkühlen lassen es kann eigentlich schon losgehen!

Ganz schlicht und einfach!!!

Manche übergiessen den Mais mit kochendem Wasser und lassen den stehen. Resultat wird sicher das gleiche sein!

Gutes Gelingen!!!!


Gruss Ronen


----------



## Brassmann (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ich koche meinen Mais ca. 45 minuten und lasse ihn dann noch etwa 2 stunden abkühlen 

Dazu kommen, nach dem kochen, Vanill Aroma und etwas lebensmittelfarbe


----------



## Layo (1. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hallöle,

ich weiche den Mais vor dem Kochen ca. 24 Stunden ein und gebe gleich ordentlich Zucker in das Wasser. 
Durch das einweichen quillt der Mais schon etwas auf und die Körner platzen beim Kochen nicht so schnell.
Danach koche ich das ganze auf und lasse es noch auf kleiner Flamme 15 min köcheln. Durch den Kochvorgang wird die Stärke im Mais gelöst und an das Wasser abgegeben. In Verbindung mit dem Zucker entsteht ein Gärungsprocess. Wenn man das ganze noch 3 Tage stehen lässt wird es richtig schön schleimig. Beim füttern mit der Futterschaufel entstehen dann milchige Wolken, welche die Fische schneller an den Platz bringen. Das kann durch Zugabe von Milch noch verstärkt werden. 

Gekochter Mais wird von den Fischen schneller verwertet.

Tip: Mal eine Rute ein paar Meter neben den Futterplatz auslegen. Das bringt manchmal die größeren Fische.


----------



## schuby (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hallo.

Du ich möchte mit Hartmais fischen.
Reicht es wenn ich den Hartmais in einen Eimer gebe und kochendes Wasser drüberkippe.
Den Eimer stehen lassen und das war es oder?
Oder muß er noch gekocht werden??


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

1.Mais in einen Eimer mit warmen Wasser packen und 24h stehen lassen!
  Dann noch eine halbe std. kochen(mit Flavour).

2.Mais in einen Eimer mit warmen Wasser packen und 2-3 Tage stehen lassen!

3.Mais 1-3 std. kochen fertig!

Richtig??

Ps:Ich habe auch noch nie Mais gekocht habe mir das aber so vorgestellt,
Mais 24h in einen Eimer mit warmen wasser packen Flavour dazu,dann noch eine halbe std. in Zucker Wasser aufkochen!Dann in einen Eimer und dann zum angeln??

Wann sollte man das Flavour dazu geben??
Wann habe ich den gär Prozess?Kann der Mais auch gären wenn ich ihn zuvor gekocht habe?Einfach 3Tage stehen lassen bis er säuerich riecht??

mfg Marvin


----------



## Hohensinn (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hi,

wie lange kann man Gekochten Mais der in einem Eimer drin ist und komplett unter Wasser liegt aufbewahren??? Ohne das die Fische den Mais nicht mehr wollen!!! 

Gruß


----------



## Ronen (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



> wie lange kann man Gekochten Mais der in einem Eimer drin ist und komplett unter Wasser liegt aufbewahren??? Ohne das die Fische den Mais nicht mehr wollen!!!



gekühlt gelagert ist der Mais gut und gerne nach 2 wochen noch verwendbar zum fischen!!!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ich habe je hier gelesen das gekochter Mais besser ist!

Reicht es wenn ich den Mais 24h in warmen Wasser ziehen lasse und ihn dann nochmal 30min koche??

mfg Marvin


----------



## Ronen (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



> Reicht es wenn ich den Mais 24h in warmen Wasser ziehen lasse und ihn dann nochmal 30min koche??



mensch, macht keine Wissenschaft draus !

Man kann doch nix falsch machen ausser das Wasser beim kochen vergessen !

Nochmal ganz simpel für alle die mal Mais kochen wollen......


Nehmt den Mais...... tut ihn in einen Topf ( bedenkt, dass er etwas aufquellt ) ...also wählt den Topf "etwas" grösser!

Nun Wasser draufkippen..... nach bedarf Aroma hinzufügen oder lassen...... und nun auf den herd!

Nun lasst ihr die ganze Sache etwas köcheln....und schaut ab der 30. min ab und an häufiger mal ins Töpfchen. Solbald ihr seht, dass die erstem Maiskörner aufplatzen, nehmt ihr den Topf vom Herd und lasst den Mais abkühlen!Dann alles in den Eimer und je nach Bedarf noch etwas Wasser draufkippen, sodass der Mais vollständig mit Wasser bedeckt ist!

Und dann einfach nur noch angeln gehen damit!


Gruss Ronen


----------



## _Carphunter_ (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hallo,
Mal ne Frage  kann man Mais nach dem Quellen auch einfrieren wie Boilies und ihn später wieder verwenden oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Luigi 01 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



_Carphunter_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mal ne Frage kann man Mais nach dem Quellen auch einfrieren wie Boilies und ihn später wieder verwenden oder geht das nicht?


 

Jepp,geht!


----------



## Feedercatcher (4. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hallo, ich kann dazu nur sagen das gekochter bzw. weicher Mais bekömmlicher für die Fische ist als  harter Mais. Oder kaut Ihr gerne auf Ziegelsteine rum??? Ich lasse mein Mais einfach gute 30 Std. ziehen, dann ist er perfekt. Gruß Henning


----------



## Gunnar. (4. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Bekömmlicher?? na dann rate mal mit welcher Art von Mais hier die Fischer in den Intensivzuchtgewässern die Fische futtern.Und das Zentnerweise......................... Der einzige Vorteil von gekochten Mais ist und bleibt die Lockwirkung!!


----------



## Ronen (4. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



> Der einzige Vorteil von gekochten Mais ist und bleibt die Lockwirkung!!



einen weiteren Vorteil entdecke ich spätestens dann, wenn es um das auffädeln auf`s Haar mittels Ködernadel geht !

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Luigi 01 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



Feedercatcher schrieb:


> Oder kaut Ihr gerne auf Ziegelsteine rum???  Gruß Henning


 

Kochen die Karpfen die Muscheln auch vorher bevor sie sie fressen! Glaube die haben auch was von Ziegelstein!


----------



## Gunnar. (4. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hi Ronen alter Korinthenkacker , danke das du mich belehrst. Hast natürlicht Recht!!

Ps. Was machen die Graser? Hab geraden wieder einen. Nächstesmal versuche ich es mit Blumen!!


----------



## Ronen (5. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



> Hi Ronen alter Korinthenkacker , danke das du mich belehrst.



|supergri|supergri|supergri


Kam leider in der letzten Zeit nur sehr wenig zum angeln. Die Grasersaison müsste aber vorbei sein bei uns. Die Nächte sind schon eindeutig zu kühl!

Widme mich den Rest des Jahres den raubenden Freunden!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hi Ronen,


> Nächte sind schon eindeutig zu kühl!


Au Kacke, das mögen die nicht?? Und ich wollt im Okt. 2 x jewals eine Woche los. Wobei , im letzten Nov. , haben se hier auch gebissen  ,  mal sehen....................


----------



## höcht (5. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Wenn ich mit harten mais fische lasse ich ihn immer eine halbe stunde kochen und lass ihn dann bis zum angeln im wasser


----------



## Ronen (5. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



> Au Kacke, das mögen die nicht??



nein, ganz und gar nicht!

Ich habe auch schon im Oktober noch Graser gefangen aber des ist halt immer abhängig von den Temperaturen. Dadurch das mein Zielgewässer fürs Graskarpfenfischen relativ klein ist findet das Ende der Graskarpfensaison meist ein ganz schnelles ende!



> nd ich wollt im Okt. 2 x jewals eine Woche los



zum gezielten Graskarpfenangeln sicherlich bei diesen momentanen Temperaturverhältnissen ein m.E.schlecht gewählter Zeitpunkt! Aber was solls....probieren geht über studieren ! Vielleicht hast Du ja glück und es erbarmt sich noch einer ! 

Viel Glück!


Gruss Ronen


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2007)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Nunja , die Gewässer sind relativ groß so um die 100ha. Durchgehende Tiefe 1,30-1,50m. Weg können die Fische nich.Und wenn die Graser nicht wollen, ich würde mich nicht über "normale" Karpfen ärgern.Im letzten Jahr hatten wir neben den Grasern im Schnitt 2 Fische täglich.

Da ein "goldener Herbst" angesagt ist mach ich mir für die erste Woche noch Hoffnungen.Zumal die Bestandsdichte stimmt. Und die 2. Woche (Ende Okt)......das ist noch nicht 100%ig ausgereift.Mal sehen..................


----------



## XxN3cKxX (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

hi leute!
ich mag mir auch futtermais kaufen weiß aber net wo.
ich komme aus markkleeberg bei leipzig kann mir jemand einen tip geben?
wäre echt cool


----------



## miosga (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Raiffeisenmarkt, da gibt es fast immer 25kg Säcke.


----------



## Meckoi (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hallo ich war am Wochenende angeln mit hartmais was macht ihr mit dem rest.Wo bewahrt ihr ihn auf wie lange noch haltbar.Trocken oder mit Wasser lagern.
MFG Enrico


----------



## Jens0883 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Einfrieren. Oder im Eimer lassen. Dann sollte der Mais abr mit Wasser bedeckt sein, damit nix schimmelt.


----------



## Pjstyler93 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

so  ich hab meine jz fertig aba wie soll ich den bisz morgen aufbewahren ohne das der weiter aufquillt ?
Oder soll ich in einfahc ohne wasser in eine tüte oda so packen ?


----------



## Aldaron (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Nein Ruhig in nen Eimer lagern. Der Mais muss aber mit Wasser bedeckt sein. Da Quillt nichts weiter auf.


----------



## Pjstyler93 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

danke


----------



## Nolfravel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Moin,

Wollt mal fragen wie das mit Hartmais zum Anfüttern aussieht, muss man den vorher kochen/aufquellen lassen?Theoretisch müsste es doch auch in Ordung sein mit dem unbehandelten Mais anzufüttern, da er ja im Wasser eh aufquillt?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## carpcatcher91 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Mais 24h in einen Eimer mit warmen wasser packen Flavour dazu,dann noch eine halbe std. in Zucker Wasser aufkochen!Dann in einen Eimer und dann zum angeln??
> 
> Wann sollte man das Flavour dazu geben??
> Wann habe ich den gär Prozess?Kann der Mais auch gären wenn ich ihn zuvor gekocht habe?Einfach 3Tage stehen lassen bis er säuerich riecht??
> ...


 
Mais ca. 24 h quellen lassen, dann kochen bis einige körnern aufplatzen, dann 2-4 tage stehen lassen!

Den Flavour etc. gibt man normalerweise beim kochen hinzu! Flavourn macht meines Erachtens aber nur Sinn, wenn man den Gärvorgang( nach dem kochen 2-4 tage, möglichst im kochwasser stehen lassen) weglässt und die partikel sofort fischt! :m


----------



## Carp Corner (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Es gibt für mich 2 möglichkeiten um Hartmais zubereiten!
1. Ich gebe den Hartmais in einen Eimer. Das alles mache ich mit Wasser voll und lasse es 24h stehen. Danach koche ich es 30min auf und gebe dabei ein paar Tütchen Vanillzucker dazu.
Vorteil: Der Hartmais platzt beim kochen auf und gibt somit sein Flavour frei.
2.Ich gebe den Hartmais wieder in einen Eimer. Danach mache ich den Eimer mit kochenden Wasser voll gegebenfalls muss man öfters mal noch warmes Wasser auffüllen. Solang das Wasser noch heiß ist gebe ich ein paar Tütchen Vanillzucker dazu. Anschließend lasse ich ihn ca. 3 Tage ziehen und somit ist das auch fertig.
Vorteil: Es fängt an zu Gären und ist somit sehr sehr atraktiv für die Karpfen.

Beide Methoden sind gut ich verwende die 1 wen ich nicht soviel Zeit habe 
meistens aber habe ich Zeit daher bevorzuge ich die Methode 2 weil ich schon gute Fische auf den gegärten Hartmais fangen konnte.


----------



## jochen1000 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Puuhh 2004 ist schon ein paar Tage her, ich schätze dem Themenstarter wurde schon geholfen...


----------



## Queequeg (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Puuhh 2004 ist schon ein paar Tage her, ich schätze dem Themenstarter wurde schon geholfen...


 
Habe mir eben alles durchgelesen........und ich weiß jetzt wirklich, wirklich alles über Hartmais. Reicht für ne komplette Diplomarbeit


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ja ich glaub auch den wurde schon geholfen würde den Mais aber noch länger quellen lassen und eventl. noch Aromastoffe hinzu funktioniert Prima 

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## Shortys (10. August 2010)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

hi
hab ma hier ein bisschen gelesen und nach den ganze methoden die hier vorgeschlagen werden bin ich ein bissschen verwirrt.
hab auch vor mir hartmais zu kaufen.
so jetzt ma wieder ne frage ?
habe vor den mais in nen gro´ßen eimer zu tun 3/4 voll dann wasser zu kochen das dann in den eimer zugeben so das der mais bedeckt ist dann ca 10 stunden im wasser lassen gucken wie der mais sich macht und am ende noch ma mit kochendem wasser aufschütten?
ist das so ok ?
mfg
maurice


----------



## Shortys (11. August 2010)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

hi
kann mir einer helfen ist wichtig wollte morgen anfangen den mais zu kochen.
danke 
mfg
maurice


----------



## hotabych (11. August 2010)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



Shortys schrieb:


> hi
> kann mir einer helfen ist wichtig wollte morgen anfangen den mais zu kochen.
> danke
> mfg
> maurice



Hi, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viel weniger Maiskörner aufplatzen wenn man den Mais vorher 1 Tag im kalten Wasser ziehen lässt und dann das ganze aufkocht als wenn man sofort kocht bzw. mit dem kochenden Wasser aufgießt. Mach doch einen Eimer halbvoll mit Mais, dann bis oben hin mit Wasser auffüllen, nach einem Tag kochen, fertig. Hast dann vollen Eimer Mais.

Gruß


----------



## stroffel (11. August 2010)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hi,
Ich lasse den Mai immer einen Tag in kaltem Wasser einweichen und koche Ihn dann auf. Durch das Einweichen reduziert sich die kochzeit.

Den topf mach imm nur bis zur hälfte voll mit dem Mais, da er durchs Quellen noch mal an volumen zu nimmt.


----------



## Shortys (11. August 2010)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

ok danke erst ma für schnellen antworten.mach den eimer erst ma nur halb voll und gucke wie es am ende aussieht wird schon hin hauen denk ich mais kochen ist ja keine wissenschaft.
mfg
maurice


----------



## Rotty (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Also ich kauf mir mais und dan lass ich ihn qwellen mit nem pfund salz und nach 24 stunden kochen. aber wie lange kochen ?will ihn auf karpfen anfüttern und muss auf dem haar gewaltwürfe aushalten


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Also ich lasse ihn immer solang kochen bis es auf einmal sehr nach Mais riecht, neme ein paar Körner raus und teste die Härte normalerweis immer kochen 20-30mins .


----------



## Rotty (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

wen ich sie 24 stund qwellen mit saltz lasse dan 30 min koche und dan noch mal qwellen lassen aber wie lange ?

halten sie dan gewaltwürfe am haar ?


----------



## 911 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

ca. 20 min kochen. ich koch ohne salz. kannst ja während des kochvorgangs immer ein paar körner rausnehmen und die härte testen. (Ich koch sie immer solang, bis man sie mit Daumen und Zeigefinger gerade so zerdrücken kann; also schon deutlich härter als der Dosenmais) Die Körner, die aufs Haar kommen würd ich dann nicht ganz so lange kochen, sodass sie noch eine gute Härte haben und am Haar halten (ggf. zum anködern mit boiliebohrer durchbohren)...


----------



## Rotty (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

also 10 - 15 min fürs haar ?
stimt das wen man eingefriert und auftaut das dan nen tck weicher werden ?


----------



## 911 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



Rotty schrieb:


> stimt das wen man eingefriert und auftaut das dan nen tck weicher werden ?


keine ahnung, hab ich noch nicht gemacht. kann mir aber ned vorstellen, dass der Mais recht viel weicher wird... 

ja, ca. 10-15 min fürs haar...


----------



## NickAdams (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ich mische Hartmais mit Hanf und gebrochenem Mais und lasse ihn über Nacht quellen. Dann wird 15 bis 20 Minuten gekocht. Dadurch wird der Mais für die Karpfen besser verdaubar und sie werden schneller wieder hungrig. Nach dem Kochen gebe ich während des Abkühlens Zucker oder Vanillezucker dazu. Zucker wirkt als Geschmacksverstärker. Gebe ich nur Zucker dazu, lasse ich den gekochten Mais noch 1 bis 2 Tage stehen, damit er anfängt zu gären und sauer wird. Die Karpfen fahren darauf ab!!  Wenn ich Vanillezucker dazugeben, kommt es mir ja auf den Vanillegeschmack an, deshalb setze ich das Futter sofort ein. Als Köder nehme ich dann logischerweise Vanillebolies. Falls mit Erdbeerbolies gefischt wird, kannst du in den abkühlenden Mais ein Glas von der billigsten Erdbeermarmelade einrühren. Der Mais nimmt dann den Erdbeergeschmack an. Bei der billigsten Marmelade kannst du davon ausgehen, dass kein oder nur sehr wenig natürliches Aroma drin ist, sondern chemisches-künstliches, was langlebiger ist.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Rotty (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

ich werd mir mal ein kilo testen einfrieren auftauen und ans haar tun und mal paar gewaltwürfe an ner wise machen ich berichte dann:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

ich koche mein mais nie, ich leere kochendes wasser drüber .

und lass ihn 24 stunden ziehn, danach wird wieder kochendes wasser drüber gelehrt.


somit spar ich mir die kocherei, und der mais ist trozdem gut


----------



## patti674 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

was sagt ihr reicht das wenn ich den Meis 2 - 4 tage im wasser "einweiche"?

lg patti....


----------



## carper1995 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

hey,
koche den mais immer so lange bis ich ihn leicht eindrücken kann dann zerkleinere bzw krushe ihn im korda krusha wenn es nur kleine mengen sind falls es große mengen sind dann kann ich sie zerkrushed im reifeisenmarkt kaufen und anschließend  lasse ich es noch quellen

viel erfolg am wasser


----------



## Chugworth (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



> ich koche mein mais nie, ich leere kochendes wasser drüber .
> und lass ihn 24 stunden ziehn, danach wird wieder kochendes wasser drüber gelehrt.
> somit spar ich mir die kocherei, und der mais ist trozdem gut



Dem schließe ich mich bedingungslos an


----------



## Rotty (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

ich habe gehörd wen man ihn kocht ist er atracktiver


----------



## 911 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



Rotty schrieb:


> ich habe gehörd wen man ihn kocht ist er atracktiver


wenn man zusätzlich noch reizwäsche in topf schmeißt, soll er angeblich noch attraktiver werden...


----------



## marcus7 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich koche mein mais nie, ich leere kochendes wasser drüber .
> 
> und lass ihn 24 stunden ziehn, danach wird wieder kochendes wasser drüber gelehrt.
> 
> ...


 

genauso mache ich das auch immer.

Besonders bei größeren Mengen íst ein Kochtopf sonst schnell überfordert...


----------



## Rotty (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

was ist :, reizwäsche?
also 1/3 mais und 2/3 wasser oder dan kochendes drüber 24 stunden warten noch mal die gleiche menge und wie lange warten is er dann gut fürs haar ?


----------



## colognecarp (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ich hab hier mal ein Zitat vom guten alten Herrn Plickat...

Erst durchs Kochen werden Partikel atraktiv: Das feste Zellulosegerüst wird geknackt, die unlösliche Stärke wird zu löslichem Zucker, und die Öle können endlich frei entweichen. Hülsenfrüchte sind im sind im rohen Zustand bitter bez. giftig, was erst durch Hitze unschädlich gemacht wird #h

Also alles in allem ist kochen die bessere lösung 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Schwabenangler (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ich habe leztes Jahr ca. 30 kg Mais als Teppich gefüttert. Mit dem Koche habe ich keine Problem. Ich nehme mein/unser elektrischen Einkochaparat stelle ihn auf den Balkon fülle ihn allerhöchstens 1/4 mit Mais. Danach Wasser drauf und nach ca 1,5 bis 2 Std Kochzeit (du musst nichts tut, macht die EN-BW) und der Topf ist danach voll, und an den Haken kannst du hängen was du willst
Anders ist Flussangeln nicht bezahlbar (Neckar). Du kannst auch noch andere Partikel dazu tun und hast einen schönen Mix. Einfacher geht es nicht. Flavour ist absolut nicht nötig, nicht umsonst gibt es Maisboilies.
Ach ja schau immer mal nach dass du genug Wasser im Topf hast, denn wenn dir der Mais anbrennt, ich sage dir das gibt eine Sauerei.


----------



## Rotty (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

hält das mit 2 stunden noch am haar


----------



## Schwabenangler (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Hallo
Nach 2 Std hält der Mais nicht mehr am Haar. Du solltest ihn alle halbe Std. Kontrollieren wie hart er ist. Wenn du ihn mit Karft zwischen  Daumen und Zeigefinger gerade so zerdrücken kannst, dann ist er fürs Haar gerade richtig, aber zum anfüttern ist er meiner Meinung nach 2 Std. gerade richtig. Nimm dir nach einer 1/2 Std. eine Handvoll oder soviel wie du brauchst mit mit einer Soßenkelle heraus und der Rest lässt du im Topf. Der geht auf einfach wundergar. Und wie gesagt, du kannst alles andere mitkochen, kein Problem.#h
Gruß


----------



## Rotty (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

wen ich den mais  10 -30 min koche und anfüttere hat das dan nebenwirkungen das eer liegengelassen wird oder so


----------



## Hook23 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Den Mais vor dem kochen/dämpfen zu Wassern ist nicht notwendig. Das wichtigste ist das der Mais eine Kerntemperatur von 90 Grad für 5 Minuten hatte. Bei mir dauert der Dämpfvorgang so um die 35 - 40 min. Den Mais erst einlegen wenn das Wasser fest kocht.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



Rotty schrieb:


> also 10 - 15 min fürs haar ?
> stimt das wen man eingefriert und auftaut das dan nen tck weicher werden ?


Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich eine Maisdose aufgemacht. Die Körner waren richtig zermatscht und nicht mehr als Hakenköder tauglich. |bigeyes 

Nach den ersten Schrecken hab ich im Futterrest vom Vortag zum Glück noch genügend  ganze Körner gefunden, um meinen kurzen Feierabendtrip zu retten...:vik:

Aber was war da los??? ;+ #c |kopfkrat

Des Rätsels Lösung
:mDie Dose hat bei mir im Auto überwintert.

Wasser vergrößert beim Gefrieren sein Volumen und kann so eine mechanische Wirkung auf den Mais haben.
Da die Dose oft gefroren und wieder aufgetaut ist, hatte daß so eine starke Wirkung. 
Wahrscheinlich in Kombination mit dem begrenzen Raum, da die Dose sich micht gedehnt hat und so der Mais vom Eis gequetscht werden konnte.

Mit gefrorenem Hartmais hab ich keine Erfahrung, aber warum sollte es da nicht die gleiche Wirkung haben?


----------



## Micha383 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> :mDie Dose hat bei mir im Auto überwintert.
> 
> Wasser vergrößert beim Gefrieren sein Volumen und kann so eine mechanische Wirkung auf den Mais haben.



Ja in der Dose kommt wohl noch der Druck dazu.
Wenn mich mein altes Schulwissen nicht zu sehr täuscht ist es eben so das flüssiges Wasser zu Wasserkristallen wird.
Wenn sich die Wasserkristalle bilden durchstechen sie die Zellen in dem das noch flüssige Wasser war.
Dadurch wird wohl dann auch die Festigkeit leiden.
Am besten kann man den Effekt wohl an einer Salatgurke erkennen wenn man sie einfriert und wieder auftaut.

Ich würde den Mais einfach mal in kleinen Mengen verschieden stark abkochen und einfrieren um zu schauen welche Festigkeit vor dem Gefrieren das beste ergebniss beim wieder auftauen ergibt.

Ich werde wohl die Tage vll. auch mal mit dem Mais etwas spielen und mit Geschmacksstoffen vermengen.
Nur richtig kochen werde ich solche mengen nicht, da würde meine Regierung was gegen haben


----------



## Rotty (18. September 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



Hook23 schrieb:


> Den Mais vor dem kochen/dämpfen zu Wassern ist nicht notwendig. Das wichtigste ist das der Mais eine Kerntemperatur von 90 Grad für 5 Minuten hatte. Bei mir dauert der Dämpfvorgang so um die 35 - 40 min. Den Mais erst einlegen wenn das Wasser fest kocht.


 

Bei so einer  Menge ,wo lagern  ?  In  salz  ?  oder im wasser liegen lassen ?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*

Ich lager meinen Mais in Farbeimern.
Find ich recht praktisch, weil es eine handliche Portion ist und ich nix umschaufeln muß.
Einen Eimer hab ich immer im Auto, der Rest steht im Schuppen.
Solange er immer mit Soße bedeckt ist hält er ewig. 

Bei größeren Mengen kann man natürlich auch ein Faß nehmen.


----------



## Rotty (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wie Hartmais kochen??*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich lager meinen Mais in Farbeimern.
> Find ich recht praktisch, weil es eine handliche Portion ist und ich nix umschaufeln muß.
> Einen Eimer hab ich immer im Auto, der Rest steht im Schuppen.
> Solange er immer mit Soße bedeckt ist hält er ewig.
> ...


 wie schauts mit weitzen aus ?


----------

